# Summer get together



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all VAHS members,

I hope you are enjoying your summer so far even if the weather isn't summer like.

We will be holding a potluck summer social in North Vancouver on August 13 from 12-5. The VAHS will be providing hamburgers ,hotdogs and pop, we ask that everyone bring an appetizer or dessert. It is open to all VAHS members and their families, if you would like to attend please send an email to [email protected] with your membership number and the number of people attending. It will be a great way to relax and talk fish on a sunny afternoon. Further details will be emailed out shortly.

We had 5 aquariums donated to the club last week and we would like to offer them to our junior members. They have been cleaned up and are ready for a new home, the sooner the better. One has already found a home the remaining tanks are as follows:

20X12X12 with an incandescent canopy, heater and HOB filter.
20X12X16 tall, this is a slate bottomed stainless steel framed tank with heater and HOB filter. No canopy.
30X12X15 with stand, mesh top, gravel and filters. It is a complete set up for the 3 fire belly toads that are included.
24X12X12 with screen top, gravel and filters. This is a complete set up for the 7 newts that are included.

Once again we would like these to go to junior members if possible. They are located in North Vancouver, please email me at [email protected] for more details.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmm...............looks like you will be lonely there all by yourself.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> hmmmmm...............looks like you will be lonely there all by yourself.


Lots of people coming and i will b taking my kids so no lonely at all, u should go too miss Kathie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I should go to but what about my pasty white complexion. i may get sunlight.................it sounds like fun


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I should go to but what about my pasty white complexion. i may get sunlight.................it sounds like fun


U should, is gonna b fun


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all VAHS members,

The Summer Social BBQ is this Saturday August 13 from 11-4 and will be located at my place, 1751 Pierard Rd. North Vancouver. The VAHS will be providing burgers, hot dogs and pop, please bring an appetizer or dessert. Feel free to spend the entire time or drop by for a while. Please send me an email if you plan on attending. [email protected] 
Thank you and see you Saturday.
Dave


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Hell ya it will be fun. BBQ, food, some sunshine, great people, and cold beer. What more can you ask for. Just wainting to see if I got the day booked off, an we'll be there. 

p.s My gaucamole ROCKS

Sean an girls


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

szavi said:


> Hell ya it will be fun. BBQ, food, some sunshine, great people, and cold beer. What more can you ask for. Just wainting to see if I got the day booked off, an we'll be there.
> 
> p.s My gaucamole ROCKS
> 
> Sean an girls


I'm bringing some Greek Salad. I'll be there for sure. Sean... is your "partner" coming as my "wife" is coming? LMAO....

Hope to see everyone there!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think, she is not a "fish dork" like me. But my daughter and maybe her friend. 
P.S we had baby BNP's, cooool.

sean


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Our family will probably be heading over to Dave's on Saturday. 

We'll bring some marinated chicken and nachos.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello All.... I should be there around 1:00. I'm sure it will be lots of fun with the VAHS gang...... 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for a fun time Dave & family. Thank you so much for hosting this get together. Was hoping to do a BCA bbq but was just too busy this summer. Maybe in Sept. If we do, I'll let you know.

Anthony


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Dave and his family for hosting the BBQ and to Mike for taking care of the grill. I enjoyed the company and Dave's koi ponds as well as Dave's daughters mini magic show. Good eats and gracious hosts .. We couldn't have asked for more .


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Thanks to Dave and his family for hosting the BBQ and to Mike for taking care of the grill. I enjoyed the company and Dave's koi ponds as well as Dave's daughters mini magic show. Good eats and gracious hosts .. We couldn't have asked for more .


It was a great time for sure. I wish I would have showed up earlier. Thanks To the club for a great meet and greet.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

